# Commander Rims on TeRyx



## Polaris425

Can anyone confirm if the rims from a Commander will fit a TeRyx, I know the pattern is the same (4/137) But I'm wondering about offset and the hub surface. And lugs. Found a really good deal on some XT take off's, which if you don't know come with BigHorns on them. And are 14" and I'm pretty sure would look sweet painted black and put on the Rex. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

I know that the Commanders come with 10mm wheel studs whereas the Teryx has 12mm......just went through all this with my renegade buying wheel adapters to put my brute wheels on my gade so I have the option to run 31s. I also know that canam runs almost all of their offset to the inside of the wheel, but then again so does kawi, I'm sure if you google it somebody has asked it before.


----------



## Polaris425

I asked on the Rex forum, one guy replied and said he thought they might but, I was hoping for yes, not maybe's... haha...

I wonder if I can find someone around town that has one that will come over and let me swap a rim to see.


----------



## Big Brute Force

I have tried it before and I if I remember correctly they will fit.


----------



## Polaris425

Someone replied and said b/c of the difference in lug you have to drill the rims out some. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Big Brute Force

Yea idk like I said I don't remember it's been a while.


----------



## Stimpy

If what filthy said about the wheel studs is true then I would assume you would have to enlarge the lug holes slightly.


----------



## bigblackbrute

i trid to use my buddies itps rims off of his commander and they would nt fit because of the holes in the rims wer to small for the studs on my teryx. so i would asume the stock mannder rims to be the same way. commanders have tiny wheel studs.

rather be rack deep than on hear


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Drill them out, your talking 2 mm


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## walker

i agree i would take them to a machine shop tell them to drill hole bigger 2mm and put them dudes on your ride


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I have access to a 6' tall drill press. I think if I let the air out of the tire it will fit up in the neck w/o having to dismount the tires. 

Just gotta find a 12mm drill bit somewhere. Bet that wont be cheap.

Only thing is, are the lugs flat or tapered on the REX, cause that could create an issue when I go drilling and have to put them on.


----------



## bigblackbrute

lugs nuts r flat

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

On both?


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

If the lug nuts are flat, won't there be centering bumps on the hubs? I know my 2010 brute had those little humps on the hubs.

using Tapatalk 2 is great


----------



## Polaris425

yeah. Could be. which means Id have to grind them off for the commander rims, but then I would need tapered lugs to make them center. Which wont work b/c I'll be drilling into them to make them bigger.

So I guess I might as well just get some made FOR the Rex.


----------



## JLOWERY

I know a guy that put rex wheels on a outlander with no problem. And I also got a buddy that put wheels off an outlander on a rex he carried them to a machine shop and had the holes bored out. He did use flat based lugs.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Ok cool. Well we'll see. I'm gonna roll on the stockers till I wear them out. Or find a really good deal. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## filthyredneck

:thinking: Wait, I thought you had already found a really good deal on the XT takeoffs? What kind of deal are you waiting for lol


----------



## Polaris425

well I did but... they guy turned out to not be anywhere near here and with shipping... plus once I saw pics the tires were pretty worn.


----------



## filthyredneck

Ahhh, yeah I hate it when something doesn't turn out anything like I was expecting. 

Just food for thought....I got a complete extra set of adapters to fit that teryx and make a 4/110 wheel bolt up to it, just as long as the wheel will accept a 12mm stud....so if you find a deal where these might work for ya give me a holler.


----------



## Polaris425

I'll keep that in mind.


----------

